# Northern BC



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Welcome Gundula 
Nice to meet you 
I am from Surrey BC
I just have my first horse I am leasing her


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Hi welcome to forum! I think I have seen a few people from PG on here. I am 4 hours south of you in 100 Mile House. Finally got a nice warm sunny day here!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome to the horse forum. I hope you find it fun and helpful!


----------



## Gundula (May 4, 2012)

*thanks!!*

thanks for the welcome!!
i am just getting into the whole topic and have so much to learn )
good place to connect.
thanks again


----------

